# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Hướng dẫn mua sắm ở thủ đô Seoul - Du lịch Hàn Quốc

## hangnt

*A. QUẦN ÁO*



Seoul là kinh đô của thời trang. Quận thiết kế Dongdaemun và phố thời trang cao cấp Apgujeong là những nơi nhất thiết phải đến.
*1. Chợ Dongdaemun (Dongdaemun Market)*

Kinh đô thời trang của Hàn Quốc. Dongdaemun có hơn 20.000 shopping mall, 30.000 cửa hàng thời trang và 50.000 nhà sản xuất với hầu hết là các nhà thiết kế trẻ sản xuất quần áo thời trang với mức giá rất dễ chấp nhận. Chợ hoạt động tích cực về đêm.

*2. Myeong-dong*

Quận thương mại giàu có và nhộn nhịp của Seoul. Myeong-dong có các cửa hàng bách hoá nổi tiếng và các cửa hàng đồ hiệu uy tín. Ở đây cũng có rất nhiều các cửa hàng tầm trung và các sản phẩm bình dân trong các ngõ nhỏ.

*3. Itaewon*

Khu phố Tây Itaewon là nơi lý tưởng để tìm các sản phẩm thời trang nổi tiếng thế giới, đồ da và đồ handmade.

*4. Chợ Namdaemun (Namdaemun Market)*

Chợ truyền thống nổi tiếng nhất Seoul. Namdaemun có rất nhiều quần áo thời trang giá rẻ nhưng nhớ kiểm tra chất lượng trước khi mua. Namdaemun cũng rất nổi tiếng với các shop tự sản xuất kính mắt giá rẻ nhưng chất lượng tốt.

*5. Chợ Quảng trường (Gwangjang Market)*

Chợ truyền thống cổ nhất Seoul, nổi tiếng với các món đồ thời trang cổ.

*B. ĐỒ TRUYỀN THỐNG*



Bạn muốn tìm những sản phẩm đặc trưng văn hoá Hàn Quốc? Các cửa hàng đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ ở Insa-dong, Gahoe-dong và Samcheong-dong chính là nơi bạn cần tìm.
*1. Insa-dong*

Nổi tiếng nhất Seoul với các sản phẩm nghệ thuật và thủ công mỹ nghệ. Quần áo truyền thống của Hàn Quốc, trà cổ, các sản phẩm làm từ giấy, đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ và đồ lưu niệm.

*2. Gahoe-dong*

Những ngõ nhỏ đầy ma lực ở Gahoe-dong là nhà của những người nghệ nhân làm đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ với các đồ gốm sứ chất lượng cao và các mặt hàng truyền thống khác. Nơi rất tuyệt để ghé thăm.

*- Hướng dẫn đi lại*: Ga Anguk đường tàu số 3, cửa ra số 2. Đề về hướng Bắc.

*C. CÁC TÁC PHẨM NGHỆ THUẬT GIÁ CAO*



Những nhà sưu tập và/hoặc những người giàu có có thể tìm thấy các gallery nổi tiếng với những tác phẩm nghệ thuật chất lượng cao.
*1. Insa-dong*

Insa-dong là nhà của những gallery của các nghệ sĩ nổi tiếng bậc nhất Hàn Quốc.

*2. Cheongdam-dong*

Cheongdam-dong sang trọng có phố gallery, nơi bạn dễ dàng tìm kiếm thứ gì đó để treo trên tường phòng khách.

*3. Pyeongchang-dong*

Nằm chót vót trên những ngọn đồi trên đỉnh của Seoul, Pyeongchang-dong là nơi trú ngụ của những gallery ấn tượng. Pyeongchang-dong cũng là nơi kinh doanh nghệ thuật nổi tiếng nhất Seoul.

*D. ĐỒ CỔ*



Bạn không được phép mang các tác phẩm văn hoá nằm trong danh sách cấm ra khỏi Hàn Quốc, nhưng bạn vẫn có thể tìm thấy rất nhiều đồ cổ và đồ giả cổ để mua.
*1. Itaewon*

Ở Itaewon có một số cửa hàng đồ cổ có bán đồ nội thất cổ của Hàn Quốc và các nước phương Tây. Chủ các cửa hàng này có thể nói tiếng Anh.

*2. Insa-dong*

Insa-dong đã từng là phố bán đồ cổ chính gốc của Seoul. Hiện giờ vẫn còn nhiều cửa hàng đồ cổ ở đây.

*3. Dapsimni*

Xung quanh Dapsimni có hàng loạt chợ đồ cổ lớn. Hầu hết các sản phẩm có giá tuỳ thuộc vào loại mặt hàng, nhưng bạn cũng có thể tìm thấy món hời ở đây.

*- Hướng dẫn đi lại*: Ga Dapsimni đường tàu số 5.

*4. Thực phẩm và đồ uống*

Đi đâu để mua thực phẩm phụ thuộc vào loại thực phẩm mà bạn muốn thưởng thức.

*5. Rong biển, Kimchi và các loại thực phẩm khác*

*Thực phẩm Hàn Quốc*: lựa chọn tốt nhất là đến các siêu thị gần nơi ở, bạn có thể tìm thấy mọi thứ ở đây.

*Thực phẩm ngoại quốc*: Các siêu thị lớn như COSTO, E-Mart, Lotte Mart và Homeplus cũng như các cửa hàng bách hoá chuyên bán thực phẩm có rất nhiều thực phẩm ngoại quốc. Lựa chọn khác là đến các siêu thị chuyên bán thực phẩm ngoại quốc như Foreign Food Mart ở Itaewon và Haddon Supermarket ở Hanam-dong.

*- Hướng dẫn đi lại*: Ga Itaewon đường tàu số 6, cửa ra số 3 (Foreign Food Mart). Ga Oksu đường tàu số 3 và đường Jungang, cửa ra số 4 (Haddon Supermarket).

*E. SÁCH*



Tìm sách và tạp chí bằng tiếng Anh ở Seoul dễ hơn ngày trước rất nhiều.
*1. Kyobo Books*

Hiệu sách Kyobo ở Quảng trường Gwanghwamun có quầy sách ngoại văn lớn nhất Hàn Quốc. Giá các cuốn sách ở đây tương đối cao, nhưng bù lại các đầu sách cực kỳ phong phú.

*- Điện thoại*: (02) 1544-1900
*- Hướng dẫn đi lại*: Ga Gwanghwamun đường tàu số 5, cửa ra số 3.

*2. Hank's Bookshop*

Cửa hàng sách này nằm gần Cung điện Gyeongbokgung, ở đây có bộ sưu tập các cuốn sách viết về Hàn Quốc bằng tiếng Anh rất ấn tượng. Hiệu sách này cũng đồng thời là quán cà phê và trung tâm thông tin du lịch.

*- Điện thoại*: (02) 734-9565
*- Hướng dẫn đi lại*: Ga Anguk đường tàu số 3, cửa ra số 1

*3. Hiệu sách ngoại văn Itaewon*

Hiệu sách này bán những cuốn sách cũ viết bằng tiếng Anh từ năm 1973. Một nơi thú vị.

*- Điện thoại:* (02) 793-8249
*- Hướng dẫn đi lại*: Ga Noksapyeong đường tàu số 6, cửa ra số 2.

*4. What the Book?*

Hiệu sách này nằm ở Itaewon và có dịch vụ trực tuyến rất tốt cho phép bạn đặt hàng nhanh chóng, tiện lợi và rẻ.

*- Website*: What the Book? [The New and Used Bookstore Seoul (Itaewon), South Korea]
*- Hướng dẫn đi lại*: Ga Itaewon đường tàu số 6, cửa ra số 1.

*F. MỸ PHẨM*



Phụ nữ Hàn Quốc rất quan tâm đến mỹ phẩm. Mỹ phẩm Hàn Quốc giá mềm và chất lượng tốt có thể tìm thấy ở 50 cửa hàng ở khu vực Myeong-dong. Mỹ phẩm ngoại quốc cũng có thể tìm thấy ở các cửa hàng bách hoá.
*G. ĐỒ NỘI THẤT*



Có rất nhiều chợ nội thất ở Ahyeon-dong, Eulji-ro, Nonhyeon-dong và Gunja. Bạn sẽ dễ dàng tìm thấy các đồ nội thất phù hợp với phong cách và khả năng tài chính của mình.
*- Hướng dẫn đi lại*: Ga Ahyeon đường tàu số 2, cửa ra số 1 hoặc 5 (Chợ nội thất Ahyeon-dong). Ga Eulji-ro 4-ga đường tàu số 2, cửa ra số 8 (Phố nội thất Eulji-ro). Ga Nonhyeon đường tàu số 7, cửa ra số 1 hoặc 8 (Phố nội thất Nonhyeon). Ga Gunja đường tàu số 5 hoặc 7 (Phố nội thất Gunja Junggok-dong).

*H. ĐỒ ĐIỆN TỬ*



Hàn Quốc là quê hương của một số sản phẩm điện tử nổi tiếng thế giới với những công ty quen thuộc như Samsung và LG. Seoul cũng là địa điểm rất tốt để tìm mua máy tính.
*1. Chợ điện tử Yongsan*

Chợ điện tử Yongsan là chợ điện tử lớn nhất Hàn Quốc. Tại đây bạn có thể ráp một chiếc máy tính, sắm đồ chơi game hoặc các thiết bị điện tử sử dụng trong nhà với giá tương đối rẻ.

*- Hướng dẫn đi lại*: Ga Yongsan đường tàu số 1

*2. Techno Mart*

Nằm gần Bến xe buýt Dong Seoul, trung tâm mua sắm này là nơi kinh doanh của hơn 2.000 cửa hàng điện tử.

*3. Chợ Namdaemun*

Khu vực xung quanh cổng thành Sungnyemun có rất nhiều cửa hàng máy ảnh nơi mà bạn có thể dễ dàng mua máy ảnh, lens và các phụ kiện khác (cả mới và cũ).

*- Hướng dẫn đi lại*: Ga Hoehyeon đường tàu số 4, cửa ra số 5.

*I. CHỢ TRỜI*



Ai cũng thích chợ trời, bởi ở những nơi này các hoạt động mua bán trở thành hoạt động giao tiếp.
*1. Bling Flea Market*

Hoạt động vào ngảy thứ Bảy của tuần đầu tiên mỗi tháng. Đây là nơi bạn có thể tìm thấy quần áo cũ.

*- Điện thoại:* (02) 3447-1191~7

*2. Seoul Folk Flea Market*

Trước kia hoạt động ở sân vận động Dongdaemun. Giờ đây chợ trời này đã có khu vực hoạt động riêng với trên 800 sạp hàng. Ở đây bạn có thể tìm thấy mọi thứ dưới ánh mặt trời.

*- Điện thoại*: (02) 2232-3367

*3. Beautiful Flea Market*

Chợ hoạt động vào các ngày thứ Bảy (từ tháng Ba đến tháng Mười) ở Ttukseom, gần sông Hàn, do Beautiful Store quản lý. Beautiful Store là một tổ chức từ thiện chuyên bán các đồ cũ do quyên góp.

*- Website*: 뚝섬 아름다운 나눔장터

*4. Daily Projects Flea Market*

Daily Projects là nơi gặp gỡ của văn hoá và mua sắm. Trợ trời ở đây hoạt động vào các ngày Chủ nhật của tuần đầu tiên và tuần thứ 3 trong tháng.

*- Điện thoại*: (02) 3218-4064

*5. Hongdae Flea Market*

Chợ hoạt động vào tất cả các ngày Chủ nhật trong tuần (từ tháng Ba đến tháng Mười một), các mặt hàng bày bán chủ yếu là sản phẩm do các sinh viên đến từ Trường Đại học Nghệ thuật Hongik.

*- Website*: www.freemarket.or.kr

*6. Daehangno Philipine Market*

Chợ hoạt động ở trước nhà thờ Tin lành. Đây là nơi cộng đồng người Philipine gặp gỡ và trao đổi lương thực và quần áo từ quê hương.

*J. DÃ NGOẠI*



Cho dù thú vui của bạn là gì đi nữa, bạn cũng sẽ dễ dàng tìm thấy các cửa hàng có bán các trang thiết bị phục vụ cho sở thích của mình.
*Câu cá*

Khu vực gần chợ trời Hwanghakdong (ga Dongmyo) có rất nhiều cửa hàng bán đồ câu cá.

*- Hướng dẫn đi lại:* Ga Dongmyo đường tàu số 6.

*Thể thao*

Chợ Dongdaemun có bạt ngàn cửa hàng dụng cụ thể thao ở gần sân vận động Dongdaemun cũ (bây giờ là Công viên Văn hoá & Lịch sử Dongdaemun).

*- Hướng dẫn đi lại*: Ga Dongdaemun Culture & History Park đường tàu số 2, 4 và 5.

*Đạp xe*

Đạp xe ở Seoul không phổ biến như các nơi khác. Mặc dù vậy bạn vẫn có thể tìm thấy các cửa hàng bán xe đạp và phụ tùng. DICE Shop (070-8278) và Bikenara (02 715-5137) gần ga Hapjeong và Ssung 2 Shop (02 336-6675) gần ga Mangwon rất đáng để bạn quan tâm.

*- Hướng dẫn đi lại:* Ga Hapjeong đường tàu số 2 và 6, và ga Mangwon đường tàu số 6.


Theo: DVT/dulichvietnam

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------

